# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Right Wings Surge in Europe Has the Establishment Rattled

## DonGlock26

> *Right Wing’s Surge in Europe Has the Establishment Rattled*
> 
> 
> November 8, 2013
> 
> 
> HVIDOVRE, Denmark — As right-wing populists surge across Europe, rattling established political parties with their hostility toward immigration, austerity and the European Union, Mikkel Dencker of the Danish People’s Party has found yet another cause to stir public anger: pork meatballs missing from kindergartens.
> 
> A member of Denmark’s Parliament and, he hopes, mayor of this commuter-belt town west of Copenhagen, Mr. Dencker is furious that some day care centers have removed meatballs, a staple of traditional Danish cuisine, from their cafeterias in deference to Islamic dietary rules. No matter that only a handful of kindergartens have actually done so.* The missing meatballs, he said, are an example of how “Denmark is losing its identity” under pressure from outsiders.
> ...



Europe is about 15-20 years ahead of us on the road to socialism, but we are pretty much neck and neck regarding immigration. We need a right wing movement ala the Tea Party to do away with the multiculturalism progressives and their globalist crony capitalist/banker masters. If we don't do something soon, we will become a giant third world nation.

----------

Brewski (11-10-2013)

----------


## RMNIXON

Right Wing Surge in reaction to what? 

National Sovereignty are not right wing ideas. Assimilation are not right wing ideas. The EU is creating racist political parties in response to blind stupidity.

----------

wist43 (11-09-2013)

----------


## lostbeyond

Ever since the french revolution, Europe has been a fiercely tribalist place.  Even the totalitarian internationalist Soviet communism could not stop that.  The only thing that can help that cannibalistic continent is a ww3 across its center, like ww1-2 were.  

If America really wants to dirty American hands with Europe, then let's pick one single non-European power to level the map of the continent, disassemble all its identities, then re-constitute the people as something new.  

The Euro banking crisis is doing a very good job to create the foundations for this excercise.  We just need to calculate who can finish the job, Russia, the Arabs, China, or us Americans.  (Although we Americans have already tried and failed with it.)

----------


## Carlsen

> Right Wing Surge in reaction to what? 
> 
> National Sovereignty are not right wing ideas. Assimilation are not right wing ideas. The EU is creating racist political parties in response to blind stupidity.


.
there is right wing reaction t o immigration policy.  EU have open borders and this is problem for many countrys.  politicans like Nigel Farage and Jimmie Åkesson get more votes i n Parliament for there party to vote against multiculture.


.

----------

Brewski (11-10-2013)

----------


## lostbeyond

> .
> there is right wing reaction t o immigration policy.  EU have open borders and this is problem for many countrys.  politicans like Nigel Farage and Jimmie Åkesson get more votes i n Parliament for there party to vote against multiculture.
> .


The EU most definitely does not have open borders, at all.  I live in Europe, I can tell you.  It is harder to get an EU (Schengen) visa than a US visa.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Right Wing Surge in reaction to what? 
> 
> National Sovereignty are not right wing ideas. Assimilation are not right wing ideas. The EU is creating racist political parties in response to blind stupidity.


Left-wing multicultural based third world immigration. This is not imagined.





> *Labour wanted mass immigration to make UK more multicultural, says former adviser*
> 
> *Labour threw open Britain's borders to mass immigration to help socially engineer a "truly multicultural" country, a former Government adviser has revealed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 23 Oct 2009
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Carlsen

> The EU most definitely does not have open borders, at all.  I live in Europe, I can tell you.  It is harder to get an EU (Schengen) visa than a US visa.


then how did 10,000 Syrien immigrants get in Sweden    :Angry: 


.

----------


## lostbeyond

> then how did 10,000 Syrien immigrants get in Sweden   
>  .


There is nothing that can stop the blond girls of Sweden to run for those dark rapist-looking idols in Syria.
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Mark Steyn has covered this subject brilliantly in a couple of books.

Allowing mass immigration from a completely hostile, aggressive, intolerant and unassimilable culture as Islam is asking for BIG trouble! This would not be a problem with Hindu, Sikh, Chinese or many other immigrants. THEY become a peaceful part of society, eventually assimilate and give no trouble. 

Until they sort out their centuries-old issues and accept the better elements of modernity, do not let them in in large numbers!

----------

Brewski (11-10-2013),DonGlock26 (11-10-2013)

----------


## Network

Was it an Islamic Conspiracy!!!?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Hardly a conspiracy, just the inner logic of their religion and culture.

----------


## Network

> Hardly a conspiracy, just the inner logic of their religion and culture.



Nah, a globalist conspiracy no doubt.

----------


## Network

wont u look at those stars.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Nah, a globalist conspiracy no doubt.


Reality is both more interesting and more dangerous than such fantasies.

Here's the reality:

Europeans, with only a few exceptions, are not reproducing at replacement rate.

However, they have a HUGE welfare state that, to keep afloat, needs to have a large number of working-age, tax-paying people to keep it solvent.

With too few productive people supporting an aging population that is making greater and greater demands on this welfare state, they have to get people from SOMEwhere.  So , since many Europeans had colonies in the Middle East, and also since the Middle East has a huge population of unemployed young people that is conveniently close, it seemed like a good idea to import vast numbers of them to take the place of a native population that was never born. Problem is, the vast majority of these new immigrants are Muslim, and they do not assimilate easily and look inward, not outward, and have utter contempt for the host country that gave them a decent life.T

The second generation tends to become the most radical, as they feel rootless and isolated in the native culture that surrounds them. They also breed like bunnies. 

One can have foreseen the rise of the right in Europe decades ago!

----------

Brewski (11-10-2013)

----------


## Network

> Reality is both more interesting and more dangerous than such fantasies.
> 
> Here's the reality:
> 
> Europeans, with only a few exceptions, are not reproducing at replacement rate.
> 
> However, they have a HUGE welfare state that, to keep afloat, needs to have a large number of working-age, tax-paying people to keep it solvent.
> 
> With too few productive people supporting an aging population that is making greater and greater demands on this welfare state, they have to get people from SOMEwhere.  So , since many Europeans had colonies in the Middle East, and also since the Middle East has a huge population of unemployed young people that is conveniently close, it seemed like a good idea to import vast numbers of them to take the place of a native population that was never born. Problem is, the vast majority of these new immigrants are Muslim, and they do not assimilate easily and look inward, not outward, and have utter contempt for the host country that gave them a decent life.T
> ...



What you believe to be fantasy is blatantly put before your eyes in very obvious symbolism and plans.

Fertility was just a variable in the equation (and they worked hard to reduce our fertility).  Muslims in Europe and Mexicans in America, same non-taxed, welfare dependents, language barrier for the public schools hoax.

----------


## usfan

It is just a pattern, repeated endlessly throughout history.  Europe just goes from one statist system to another, never quite getting it.  Progressive socialism (or generic euro socialism) brings the nation to cultural & financial ruin, then despotic nationalism returns hope & optimism for former glory.  I look for a powerful, charismatic figure to rise from the ashes of failed liberalism & promise future glory for the nation, if they empower him to do it.

Of course, with no america around to resist him, the usual european outcome will happen.  There will be wars & battles for autonomy, & eventually another statist system will rise up in reaction.  But it will be the same old boss.  And america will join them, if they do not fight for the people's rule.

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

> It is just a pattern, repeated endlessly throughout history.  Europe just goes from one statist system to another, never quite getting it.  Progressive socialism (or generic euro socialism) brings the nation to cultural & financial ruin, then despotic nationalism returns hope & optimism for former glory.  I look for a powerful, charismatic figure to rise from the ashes of failed liberalism & promise future glory for the nation, if they empower him to do it.
> 
> Of course, with no america around to resist him, the usual european outcome will happen.  There will be wars & battles for autonomy, & eventually another statist system will rise up in reaction.  But it will be the same old boss.  And america will join them, if they do not fight for the people's rule.


All patriotic sentiments aside, when did the U.S. ever officially embrace confederal, limited government, except for the brief period before the drafting of the Constitution? As far as I see it, American history is the story of the gradual and aggressive encroachment of the central government upon the rights of its subject municipalities. Few high-rolling Washington politicians, in the 19th Century as much as now, have ever genuinely embraced confederalism.

----------


## usfan

> All patriotic sentiments aside, when did the U.S. ever officially embrace confederal, limited government, except for the brief period before the drafting of the Constitution? As far as I see it, American history is the story of the gradual and aggressive encroachment of the central government upon the rights of its subject municipalities. Few high-rolling Washington politicians, in the 19th Century as much as now, have ever genuinely embraced confederalism.


This is a bit off topic, but i think it is historical that the feds in the us did not have the power until the mid last century.  I do not deny that they might have wanted it, but they lacked the control of the money & the system.  The balance of power still worked, unlike now where all branches are complicit with statist ideology, & all ignore the constitution.  As of now, americans still have the opportunity to work within our system, & 'overthrow the men who pervert the constitution' as lincoln said.  Europeans still have the competing battle of statist systems, seemingly going from liberal collectivist experiments that bankrupt the nation, to despotic rule that brings war & destruction.  It does not seem like the pattern is ready to break, yet.  Utopian collectivist policies seem to be setting up the backlash for fascism or at least some form of patriotic, nationalistic fervor to counter the perceived cultural destruction from the left.

----------

DonGlock26 (11-10-2013)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Reality is both more interesting and more dangerous than such fantasies.
> 
> Here's the reality:
> 
> Europeans, with only a few exceptions, are not reproducing at replacement rate.
> 
> However, they have a HUGE welfare state that, to keep afloat, needs to have a large number of working-age, tax-paying people to keep it solvent.
> 
> With too few productive people supporting an aging population that is making greater and greater demands on this welfare state, they have to get people from SOMEwhere.  So , since many Europeans had colonies in the Middle East, and also since the Middle East has a huge population of unemployed young people that is conveniently close, it seemed like a good idea to import vast numbers of them to take the place of a native population that was never born. Problem is, the vast majority of these new immigrants are Muslim, and they do not assimilate easily and look inward, not outward, and have utter contempt for the host country that gave them a decent life.T
> ...



You are absolutely right. The welfare state is a giant ponzi scheme and to keep rolling a ponzi scheme needs new pigeons. 

The problem with the European welfare state is that decadence and extremely high taxation lower the birth rate to below replacement levels. 

So, as you did a great job explaining, the welfare state must look elsewhere for new "victims". The socialists are unwilling to explain to the people that their ponzi scheme has run its course and the party is over. Like a game of musical chairs, the music has stopped for Western Europe. They want a new record player from the Middle East.

The only problem is that the Muslims are not going to play by the EU progressive playbook. They are going to go on welfare themselves and breed like crazy. Then, they will take over the urban areas of Western Europe. The native Europeans will be on the outside looking in at the birthplaces of Western civilization. This has already begun with "No-Go" zones and Sharia patrols, gang rapes of European girls that are not wearing Muslim headgear, etc.

----------

Brewski (11-10-2013),usfan (11-10-2013)

----------


## DonGlock26

> What you believe to be fantasy is blatantly put before your eyes in very obvious symbolism and plans.
> 
> Fertility was just a variable in the equation (and they worked hard to reduce our fertility).  Muslims in Europe and Mexicans in America, same non-taxed, welfare dependents, language barrier for the public schools hoax.


So, what's the truth as you know it? Who is really running the planet?

----------


## lostbeyond

> Mark Steyn has covered this subject brilliantly in a couple of books.Allowing mass immigration from a completely hostile, aggressive, intolerant and unassimilable culture as Islam is asking for BIG trouble! This would not be a problem with Hindu, Sikh, Chinese or many other immigrants. THEY become a peaceful part of society, eventually assimilate and give no trouble. Until they sort out their centuries-old issues and accept the better elements of modernity, do not let them in in large numbers!


Your keyword is assimilation.  So, no, you are wrong.  If you can assimilate someone, then you should be assimilated too.  Why is it okay to beat someone up, but on the same token not to beat you up in return?  So, the globalists of Europe are doing the right thing.  It would be unjust in America, but it is the right thing in Europe.  Europe has turned itself into an aggressive assimilation machine, and only the muslim immigrants can provide the balancing reverse assimilation process.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Your keyword is assimilation.  So, no, you are wrong.  If you can assimilate someone, then you should be assimilated too.  Why is it okay to beat someone up, but on the same token not to beat you up in return?  So, the globalists of Europe are doing the right thing.  It would be unjust in America, but it is the right thing in Europe.  Europe has turned itself into an aggressive assimilation machine, and only the muslim immigrants can provide the balancing reverse assimilation process.


are you justifying muslim immigration, non assimilation and muslim violence?

----------


## lostbeyond

> are you justifying muslim immigration, non assimilation and muslim violence?


Are you a borg?  And even if you are, why is one gang to be favored over the next one?  Europe has its cake and eats it too.  Luckily, there are a few players somewhere that won't let this abomination carry on forever.  Europe needs its agressive muslim immigrants.  Remember, Europeans are not Americans.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Was it an Islamic Conspiracy!!!?


No not at all ......it is just like the story of the scorpion and the frog ...... it is the "nature" of the Islamist to be a "Violent Jihadist'.

----------

DonGlock26 (11-11-2013)

----------


## Brewski

> You are absolutely right. The welfare state is a giant ponzi scheme and to keep rolling a ponzi scheme needs new pigeons. 
> 
> The problem with the European welfare state is that decadence and extremely high taxation lower the birth rate to below replacement levels. 
> 
> So, as you did a great job explaining, the welfare state must look elsewhere for new "victims". The socialists are unwilling to explain to the people that their ponzi scheme has run its course and the party is over. Like a game of musical chairs, the music has stopped for Western Europe. They want a new record player from the Middle East.
> 
> The only problem is that the Muslims are not going to play by the EU progressive playbook. They are going to go on welfare themselves and breed like crazy. Then, they will take over the urban areas of Western Europe. The native Europeans will be on the outside looking in at the birthplaces of Western civilization. This has already begun with "No-Go" zones and Sharia patrols, gang rapes of European girls that are not wearing Muslim headgear, etc.


Very well said.   That is exactly what is happening.

You and I may disagree on the concept of the welfare state. If native Europeans want to establish some sort of safety net for their society and for their fellow Europeans, I don't have a problem with that _ under certain conditions_.  First, there has to be no non-white 3rd world immigration.  Setting up a welfare state is a giant magnet for poor immigrants elsewhere in the world, and they should not be allowed to enter into the system and start collecting welfare.  This should be a program designed to help fellow Europeans only.  Second, the entire culture of white Europeans has to change.  They need to stop sacrificing procreation for materialism and leisure.  It's to the point now where I don't think the high tax rates are the primary reason for the white reproduction problem.  It's a cultural thing.  Non-white immigrants like Mexicans and Muslims have no problem keeping their reproduction rates at healthy levels, because these are groups who believe in their race and/or culture and want to see it continue into the future. Whites have come to value their possessions and free time more than they value the concept of family and culture.  Part of the problem is related to them seeing their countries filling up with non-white immigrants and realizing that the Europe they knew is disappearing.  That realization does not inspire them to bring children into the world to carry on their bloodline, knowing that their children and grandchildren will have it worse than they did.

----------


## DonGlock26

> .  Europe needs its agressive muslim immigrants.  Remember, Europeans are not Americans.


Needs them for what?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Very well said.   That is exactly what is happening.
> 
> You and I may disagree on the concept of the welfare state. If native Europeans want to establish some sort of safety net for their society and for their fellow Europeans, I don't have a problem with that _ under certain conditions_.  First, there has to be no non-white 3rd world immigration.  Setting up a welfare state is a giant magnet for poor immigrants elsewhere in the world, and they should not be allowed to enter into the system and start collecting welfare.  This should be a program designed to help fellow Europeans only.  Second, the entire culture of white Europeans has to change.  They need to stop sacrificing procreation for materialism and leisure.  It's to the point now where I don't think the high tax rates are the primary reason for the white reproduction problem.  It's a cultural thing.  Non-white immigrants like Mexicans and Muslims have no problem keeping their reproduction rates at healthy levels, because these are groups who believe in their race and/or culture and want to see it continue into the future. Whites have come to value their possessions and free time more than they value the concept of family and culture.  Part of the problem is related to them seeing their countries filling up with non-white immigrants and realizing that the Europe they knew is disappearing.  That realization does not inspire them to bring children into the world to carry on their bloodline, knowing that their children and grandchildren will have it worse than they did.


Thanks Brew!

You make some good points. IMHO-The cultural excess and malaise that you so aptly describe is what has been known historically as decadence. Today, we use the term "decadence" to describe a luxury good or even a rich dessert such is our culture's lack of knowledge about what the word describing cultural decline (and warning) truly means. The Greeks and Romans suffered it as well. I've read the ancient Greek historian Polybius describe it very well:




> “In our own time the whole of Greece has been subject to a low birth rate and a general decrease of the population, owing to which cities have become deserted and the land has ceased to yield fruit, although there have neither been continuous wars nor epidemics...For as men had fallen into such a state of pretentiousness, avarice, and indolence that they did not wish to marry, or if they married to rear the children born to them, or at most as a rule but one or two of them, so as to leave these in affluence and bring them up to waste their substance, the evil rapidly 
> and insensibly grew.” 
> 
> ― Polybius, _The Histories, Vol 6: Bks.XXVIII-XXXIX
> _
> http://www.goodreads.com/author/quotes/39941.Polybius


If I am correct and we are on a similar path, then we have high taxation to fund a military defense, mercenary armies, and the inclusion of foreigners in to our armed forces due to an unwillingness of citizens to enlist to look forward to. I'd say that this has already begun. We have no draft and therefore no obligation to defend the republic. We certainly have foreigners in our military and our military fights for pay as volunteers. I'm not knocking our military. I'm an Army vet myself, but the system is in place for loyalty to shift to a paymaster as opposed to a civic duty.

Cultural Marxism is the disease that affects the West and it may very well weaken us to the point that we have to return to the desperate battles of the Late Roman Empire and Middle Ages against invader armies. The Muslim colonization of Western Europe has begun again and the Reconquista of the American West is well ahead of it. This is how empires fall throughout history.

I do wonder to what degree feminism (as part of the cultural Marxist platform) is to blame for the decline? The cultures with the high birth rates do not seem to be feminist in nature. In our culture, there are a multitude of reasons for young men to avoid the legal bond of marriage. First, they are getting the milk for free. Secondly, they are at an automatic legal disadvantage in a divorce and child custody battle (plus divorce is easy for the woman to get and hard for the male to recover from especially in this economy). Lastly, why would a man enter a relationship where a woman wants to be the co-husband? Where is the appeal, if you can get free milk from any twerking, emotionally out of control slut? And, women wonder why men don't want to grow up and put themselves under this culture's one-sided war of the sexes yoke. LOL!!

----------

Brewski (11-11-2013)

----------


## Brewski

> Thanks Brew!
> 
> You make some good points. IMHO-The cultural excess and malaise that you so aptly describe is what has been known historically as decadence. Today, we use the term "decadence" to describe a luxury good or even a rich dessert such is our culture's lack of knowledge about what the word describing cultural decline (and warning) truly means. The Greeks and Romans suffered it as well. I've read the ancient Greek historian Polybius describe it very well:
> 
> 
> 
> If I am correct and we are on a similar path, then we have high taxation to fund a military defense, mercenary armies, and the inclusion of foreigners in to our armed forces due to an unwillingness of citizens to enlist to look forward to. I'd say that this has already begun. We have no draft and therefore no obligation to defend the republic. We certainly have foreigners in our military and our military fights for pay as volunteers. I'm not knocking our military. I'm an Army vet myself, but the system is in place for loyalty to shift to a paymaster as opposed to a civic duty.


Great points.  I've never read that Polybius quote... it's amazing to read historical accounts from so long ago that mirror what is happening in our society today.  I guess the old adage of "those who fail to learn from history are doomed to repeat it" holds more water than I would have ever thought.  




> Cultural Marxism is the disease that affects the West and it may very well weaken us to the point that we have to return to the desperate battles of the Late Roman Empire and Middle Ages against invader armies. The Muslim colonization of Western Europe has begun again and the Reconquista of the American West is well ahead of it. This is how empires fall throughout history.


“Civilizations die from suicide, not by murder.” ― Arnold Joseph Toynbee

It's a scary thought that a country can be invaded and colonized without firing a single shot in defense.  That a foreign country can simply expand and conquer by allowing its citizens to move into neighboring countries and out-breed the population, so that in a few generations, they are the majority.  Our immigration system is a joke.  So is Europe's.  Countries that have so much wealth and power are allowing everyone else to come in and take a piece, and for what?  What are we getting out of it, except more poor people, crime, destruction of European culture, and less racial diversity?  I know what Democrats get out of it - a permanent lock on power.  What about those non-Democrats who still think open borders is a good idea?  Those non-Democrat whites who don't care if their race and culture is destroyed in the future?  What do they get out of it?  This is the most surreptitious mind poison that Marxism has wrought in the West.  Many people have resisted the ideology's tricks and traps regarding economics, but of these resisters, very few can resist the ideology's indoctrination in getting the white majority to collectively and voluntarily give up on themselves and view the invasion of their countries by minorities to be a good thing.   One day they will study the decline of the white European in the same way they study the fall of the Roman Empire.  




> I do wonder to what degree feminism (as part of the cultural Marxist platform) is to blame for the decline? The cultures with the high birth rates do not seem to be feminist in nature. In our culture, there are a multitude of reasons for young men to avoid the legal bond of marriage. First, they are getting the milk for free. Secondly, they are at an automatic legal disadvantage in a divorce and child custody battle (plus divorce is easy for the woman to get and hard for the male to recover from especially in this economy). Lastly, why would a man enter a relationship where a woman wants to be the co-husband? Where is the appeal, if you can get free milk from any twerking, emotionally out of control slut? And, women wonder why men don't want to grow up and put themselves under this culture's one-sided war of the sexes yoke. LOL!!


Marriage is a losing proposition when cost-benefit analysis is applied.  Men have almost everything to lose, while women usually have little.  The cards are stacked in their favor, for the reasons you listed.  This is why the majority of divorces are initiated by women and not men.  Men have less to lose by simply staying in a monogamous relationship without ever getting married.  If it wasn't for the ultimatums and pressure that the women eventually put on the men in these relationships, and the tax-benefits, and the fleeting idea that marriage is the right thing to do with respect to society, we would have far less people getting married.

----------


## lostbeyond

> Needs them for what?


Europe is fragmented into 2, the group of nations that rule other nations, and the nations that are ruled by that group.  France and many others developed the philosophy that they are there for the purpose of "guiding" the other Europeans.  If you think that your duty is to tell others what to do, then by common sense you need someone that tells you what to do too.  In Europe, it is the muslims that tell what to do to those nations that believe in their right to tell others what to do.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Europe is fragmented into 2, the group of nations that rule other nations, and the nations that are ruled by that group.  France and many others developed the philosophy that they are there for the purpose of "guiding" the other Europeans.  If you think that your duty is to tell others what to do, then by common sense you need someone that tells you what to do too.  In Europe, it is the muslims that tell what to do to those nations that believe in their right to tell others what to do.


So, the French and Germans want to be dominated by Muslims? I think the progressives wracked with white guilt do in their heart of hearts.

----------


## lostbeyond

> So, the French and Germans want to be dominated by Muslims? I think the progressives wracked with white guilt do in their heart of hearts.


The French need the muslims, the German don't.  Okay, the logic of it is convoluted.  Instead of looking at it from an American cultural point of view, look at it from a tribalistic point of view.  Europe is tribalistic.  If one tribe sets out to culturally cannibalize its neighboring tribe, then the best thing it needs is another tribe "cannibalizing" it back.  That way the balance is restored.  Europe has been out of balance since 1914.  If the muslim immigration re-colors that continent, some balance may be restored.  This law would not be applicable in the USA.

----------

